# Looking for rural retirement stories



## ThinkingRural (Mar 22, 2017)

Moderator: Please delete if this is not allowed. 

I'm a writer currently working on an eGuide for those interested in retiring to the country. I'm seeking stories from folks who have left cities or towns to homestead in their retirement years, specifically if you are homesteading in the American Southeast. 

If you're interested in sharing your story, please contact me at [email protected] for more details. 

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi Sarah. Is the eGuide a profitmaking venture? Are you paying those who provide content?


----------



## ThinkingRural (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi Scott, I am a freelance writer hired to create an eGuide for a rural lifestyle blog. Sources won't be paid. Let me know if you're interested in learning more! Thanks!


----------

